# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  4 lưu ý giúp các công ty game giảm thiểu rủi ro

## magebay

Game là một ngành công nghiệp khổng lồ và nó cũng là một ngành có ẩn chứa nhiều rủi ro nguy hiểm. Ngày nay, nhiều nhà phát triển đang chuyển đổi sang game mobile, một lĩnh vực có thể bùng nổ với hơn 20 tỷ USD doanh thu toàn cầu trong năm 2014 này. Để giúp đỡ những nhà phát triển tránh được phần nào rủi ro, cơ sở nghiên cứu SuperData đã có chia sẻ về những phương thức hiệu quả nhất sau khi nói chuyện với 41 công ty game tại Anh.

Sự thay đổi sử dụng nền tảng của các công ty game tại Anh theo nghiên cứu của SuperData


*Khách hàng tiêu dùng*
Các công ty game cần phải quyết định rõ ràng khách hàng chính của họ là ai: người tiêu dùng hay mô hình kinh doanh. Mỗi bên đều có những lợi thế riêng, ví dụ yêu tiên nhắm vào người tiêu dùng thì có thể mang lại doanh thu tốt hơn dựa theo chất lượng sản phẩm, trong khi theo đuổi mô hình kinh doanh thì đem lại sự an ninh tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên, 37% công ty có bỏ phiếu khảo sát nói rằng họ sẽ lựa chọn một hình thức “lai” giữa hai đối tượng trên.
“_Áp dụng một hình thức lai có thể giúp giảm rủi ro cho một mô hình kinh doanh bằng cách mang lại nhiều nguồn doanh thu hơn_”, bản báo cáo của SuperData chia sẻ.

Ảnh minh họa


*Đối tác và tập trung nội bộ*
Các công ty game tại Anh có nhấn mạnh và xem trọng các đối tác đã giúp họ tiến vào một thị trường lớn hơn, như những nhà phát hành danh tiếng hay chủ sở hữu cửa hàng kỹ thuật số như Steam. Nhóm công ty này cũng đề cao tính hiệu quả hơn tính sáng tạo và đổi mới. Trong khi điều đó có vẻ quá thực dụng, nhưng hiệu quả sẽ giúp bạn sản xuất game đúng thời hạn và làm đối tác kinh doanh vui lòng.
“_Tính hiệu quả sẽ giúp giảm những chi phí phát sinh và ngăn chặn một số rủi ro liên quan với mô hình phát triển và phát hành game không chắc chắn_”.
*Nền tảng*
Với sự phát triển của mobile, các nhà phát triển đang có nhiều nền tảng để khai thác hơn bao giờ hết. Bạn có thể thấy rõ ràng sự thay đổi của các công ty game lẫn sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của những nền tảng mới nổi trong vòng 2 năm qua theo tỷ lệ bảng khảo sát ở trên.

Ảnh minh họa


*Nguồn doanh thu*
Ngày nay, các nhà làm game đang có cơ hội tiếp cận với rất nhiều nguồn doanh thu khác nhau, bao gồm cả hình thức mua bán kỹ thuật số và nội dung tải về (DLC). Tuy nhiên, mô hình bán lẻ truyền thống vẫn giữ vai trò quan trọng nhất theo như ý kiến từ các công ty game ở Anh.
“_Mặc dù mọi người đều nhấn mạnh rằng hình thức phát hành của ngành game đang được chuyển sang kỹ thuật số, nhưng mô hình bán lẻ theo từng hộp đĩa truyền thống vẫn là xương sống cho doanh thu game tại Anh, kết hợp với doanh thu từ việc bán nội dung tải về_”. Nghiên cứu của SuperData cũng đặc biệt lưu ý các công ty làm game nên tận dụng càng nhiều nguồn doanh thu càng tốt.
>>*4 lời khuyên giúp bạn đưa game mobile lên top ở nước ngoài*

----------

